# Netbeans sichtbarkeiten



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

Hi, 

kann ich in Netbeans automatisch die Sichtbarkeiten der Variablen automatisch auf das Minimum, aufgrund der Beziehungen zwischeneinander, reduzieren?

MFG


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2008)

Ich habe deine Frage nicht ganz verstanden.
Du kannst festlegen, dass Instanzvariablen immer private deklariert werden sollen.


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2008)

Für Eclipse gibt es UCDetector, macht das zwar nicht automatisch, aber meldet dir wenn die Sichtbarkeit unötig groß ist (zB. wenn eine Methode public ist aber nur in der Klasse selbst genutzt wird und private ausreichen würde).

k.A. ob es so etwas auch für Netbeans gibt.


----------



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

Also es im Vergleich ist es so gemeint, dass man im Netbeans ja zum Beispiel "Fix Imports" machen kann und es automatisch alle benötigten Imports einfügt bzw entfernt.
Das bedeutet in meinem Falle, das wenn ich jetzt mein Programm fertig habe, bräuchte ich halt eine Funktion die mir im Nachhinein alle Variablen kontrolliert ob sie auf der minimal benötigten sichtbarkeit sich befinden. Falls eine Methode public ist, aber eigendlich nur private oder protected benutzt wird, soll halt diese funktion meine Methode automatich auf private setzen. Wie eine art refactoring.

gibt es sozusagen einen "fix visibilities" button? ;D


----------



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Eclipse gibt es UCDetector, macht das zwar nicht automatisch, aber meldet dir wenn die Sichtbarkeit unötig groß ist (zB. wenn eine Methode public ist aber nur in der Klasse selbst genutzt wird und private ausreichen würde).
> 
> k.A. ob es so etwas auch für Netbeans gibt.



genau sowas wär nett


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2008)

So etwas ist viel komplexer als ein "fix/ organize imports", da dafür der gesamte(!) Code gecheckt werden müsste und sobald Reflection im Spiel ist wäre ende Gelände, fürchte deswegen dass so etwas nicht von Haus aus dabei ist, bei keiner IDE.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja ein Plugin/Modul.


----------

